# Packard Bell (Red Light)???



## fivetoes (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Guys. Just picked up a friends P.C. When you turn it on at the case switch the fan comes on and you can hear the hard drive spinning and stop and instead of a green light appearing and XP booting up nothing happens. A solid red light appears at the case switch as well. Cannot go any further than that. Any ideas????????? Hope this is the right part of the forum. It is an...... Packard Bell UTOW-SAN
Pentium 4
S/N 046722020395


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

At first guess I would say harddrive failure. How old is the machine, 
system specs would help.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

So you see nothing on the screen?
I know on a Dell desktop, a yellow or red power switch light tells you the power supply is faulty. Packard Bells have had a lot of power supply problems lately.


----------



## fivetoes (Jan 22, 2007)

*Packard Bell (red Light) RESOLVED*

Opened up the casing and found the 20 pin connector to the motherboard had worked itself slightly loose. Refitted it properly and it booted up. I love it when it is as easy as that! Thanks anyway guys.:wave:


----------

